
Moodstream - streaming images and sounds to boost creativity - tortilla
http://moodstream.gettyimages.com/
======
michael_nielsen
I use delicious to do something like this, tagging good stuff with "wonder". I
often check it out when working out on the treadmill in the morning:

<http://delicious.com/nielsen/wonder>

------
doodyhead
I love the idea, but I'd prefer to be able to use my own images and music. I
suppose the hard part is the categorization of the content, but perhaps that
could be crowdsourced.

------
lpgauth
Really impressive, love the concept but unsure if that would actually boost my
productivity.

